# Burton: the hinge



## qwezxc12 (Oct 24, 2010)

I bought a pair and compared to my 2012 Cartels, they're a little softer and feel somewhat looser. They are super comfy and the straps are the absolute tits, though. Personally, (and I don't know if this is hinge tech specifically, or just the softer highback) they feel a little too soft for my tastes when paired with a 2012 Custom-X and stiff boots (Vans Cirro).

The board handled ok, I just didn't get that "locked in" feeling I like.

I'm selling them here: 2014 EST Cartels w/Hinge, Size L


----------



## bmaniga (Sep 26, 2012)

qwezxc12 said:


> I bought a pair and compared to my 2012 Cartels, they're a little softer and feel somewhat looser. They are super comfy and the straps are the absolute tits, though. Personally, (and I don't know if this is hinge tech specifically, or just the softer highback) they feel a little too soft for my tastes when paired with a 2012 Custom-X and stiff boots (Vans Cirro).
> 
> The board handled ok, I just didn't get that "locked in" feeling I like.
> 
> I'm selling them here: 2014 EST Cartels w/Hinge, Size L



I have the 2011/2012 ReFlex Cartel's and they have the living hinge so you're probably feeling the difference in the highback


----------



## qwezxc12 (Oct 24, 2010)

bmaniga said:


> I have the 2011/2012 ReFlex Cartel's and they have the living hinge so you're probably feeling the difference in the highback


I'm not talking about the living hinge. All Burton bindings have that feature connecting the highback to the base plate.

I'm talking about Burton's EST Hinge tech that utilizes a two-piece base that allows the binding to flex longitudinally (along the axis of the board). This tech is only found on recent or current year *EST* Diode, Genesis, Malavita, and the 2014 Cartels. There is no Hinge on Reflex bindings - they don't need them. You can see the red hinge pins on the back of the base on the new 2014 (black) binding on the left vs. the non-Hinge Tech on the 2012 (2012) Cartels on the right.


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

I like the hinge on my malavitas, because I like a little more lateral flex. I'm shitty at popping into things, but less shitty with the hinge. My also feet don't feel as tired. Someone a lot more knowledgeable about burton bindings explained why...

However, Malavitas are my second favorite binding. My favorite the atlas, obviously, doesn't have the hinge and I love them.

TLDNR: I honestly don't think it will ruin your experience either way.


----------



## Clayton Bigsby (Oct 23, 2012)

qwezxc12, How do you like your Barracuda ? What size is it ? I currently ride a Malolo (the last year of full camber) and find it is the best board I've ever owned, have you ever ridden a Malolo ? (full camber) and if so how does it compare to the Barracuda ? I've been on the search for a 161 2011/12, I prefer the white.


----------



## SJ10 (Mar 3, 2010)

I rode most of last season on my diode est/ CX164. Personally I think all est bindings should have the hinge. It's fairly transparent but does add to lateral flex which improves ollie power. I notice a similar effect with my CO2 reflex but have better board feel with the est. 

If you have a choice then I would go with the est/hinge version. Is it a worthy upgrade over the reflex cartel? That's a tough question. I like both but probably wouldn't upgrade unless I had some extra cash. I do think the hinge-est is a noticable improvement over the standard est.


----------

